# Axiogame and electroworldshop and



## ch4chi (May 15, 2019)

Hi all,

Apologies if it's in the wrong section but I'm after some recent reviews or feedback of either axiogame or electroworldshop websites. I'm looking to purchase sx os and both have it avaialble at the cheapest price I can find, past reviews were bit hit and miss so anyone had any recent delaings with them and how were your experiences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2019)

I've used axiogame a few times

They are really slow with their turnaround but most of these sites are unfortunately


----------



## ch4chi (May 15, 2019)

That seems to be the main gripe with them, I was hoping they may have improved.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2019)

ch4chi said:


> That seems to be the main gripe with them, I was hoping they may have improved.


They most likely won't as they don't really have competition that knows what they are doing


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 15, 2019)

Avoid axiogames. I'm getting random transactions on my card that I didn't made after buying my sxos there. It's a good thing I was using a prepaid card on that site, if not who knows how much of my money they could have easily stolen from me.


----------



## ch4chi (May 15, 2019)

That's worrying!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

How about a French company named stargame3ds.c o m? Again they are listed as an official reseller and are currently selling the sx os for €23.50

A bit odd however as on the sx os official website they're named STARGATE3DS . online but when you clock the link it takes you to stargame3ds .c o m


----------



## tomi1578 (May 15, 2019)

just wait for atmos emunand


----------



## ch4chi (May 15, 2019)

tomi1578 said:


> just wait for atmos emunand



Is that a new version of atmosphere? Do you know when its due to be released?


----------



## larrypretty (May 16, 2019)

ch4chi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if it's in the wrong section but I'm after some recent reviews or feedback of either axiogame or electroworldshop websites. I'm looking to purchase sx os and both have it avaialble at the cheapest price I can find, past reviews were bit hit and miss so anyone had any recent delaings with them and how were your experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They are basically the cheapest sites, but they are too slow to send you the code, I ordered from them when SXOS first came out, but got the code around 10 hours later. Then I found the Selly.gg supported by https://www.mod3dscard.com/ , price is much higher $31.2, but got the code immediately after sending money them via paypal.


----------



## tomi1578 (May 16, 2019)

ch4chi said:


> Is that a new version of atmosphere? Do you know when its due to be released?


probably this month


----------



## A5star (May 24, 2019)

Ive used axiogame before, delivery is abit slow but price is cheap.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

ch4chi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if it's in the wrong section but I'm after some recent reviews or feedback of either axiogame or electroworldshop websites. I'm looking to purchase sx os and both have it avaialble at the cheapest price I can find, past reviews were bit hit and miss so anyone had any recent delaings with them and how were your experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Ebay has instant delivery but 29.99


----------

